# Hasegawa 1/48 F6F-3 Hellcat



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

After completing my AM SBD-5 Dauntless a couple of weeks ago I decided it needed a companion on the shelf so I got out my Hasegawa Hellcat and got started. This has to be my quickest model build since I was a teenager. OK, it's straight out of the box except for needle blank gun barrels, but I still usually take months or years to complete a build. It was fun, I didn't worry about finding a more correct engine cowl or a Verlindin cockpit interior or some obscure markings to replace the kit decals with. Here it is.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Another beauty! I love the summer-of-43 markings with the red trim.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome! The F6F Hellcat is my favorite plane of all.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks pretty darn good!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nicely done colors


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Great work!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

You did a good job on the paint scheme.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

YOu have done a great job on her. Has to be one of my favourite Aircraft from the Pacific.....Cheers mark


----------

